# Maxymo working better than Mystro Lately



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I had to stop Mystro ..wasn't able to turn on Lyft ( massage, spanked it , etc..nothing) Maxymo has been working abd only $3 a month.

Kind of a back and forth between the two..every update Lyft/Uber does throws one of then out of whack..

Not easy for any of them trying to get their APPS to work on all operatings systems , versions and phones .so I cant get bent out of shape.

Where I live everything is fast paced ..there is no "waiting" for the prime surges ..you take what you get (for the most part) and keep running ..college towns...so between 20-30 runs a day ..THAT is why I prefer to use Maxymo/Mystro .. set distance, time , and passenger rating .. and Auto Accept everything within my set parameters


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

I use an app called QRAD to do the switching between Lyft and Uber - simple and seems to work really well. I do not care to have auto-accept or auto-decline - prefer to do that myself based on the current situation.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Having Mystro problems? During the last week/10days Mystro has not been showing as my first preference, I get the Lyft screen instead, then when I do get an Uber request I get a split second of the Uber Navigation and then it defaults back to lift. Talk about hazardous driving when you're tapping the screen every 2/3 seconds. After 2 emails sent to Mystro and no reply I will be cancelling my subscription (which was kinda pricey) and either going back the old DIY or maybe check out Maxymo, they say it's free but then you probably get advertising.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Umm, Maxymo isn't free but for first month or so and then you have to subscribe.

I do prefer Maxymo over Lyft. Have had to contact Maxymo support a few times, usually when U/L defeat it. Last time was right after Lyft updated, and they already had a version ready to go, downloaded from their gdrive. 

Very pleased with Maxymo. Now I mainly use it to keep apps online and disable the others. Found it more informative to accept manually. Still working on tweaking auto decline to work without auto accept. 

There are other similar apps out there which do what Mystro and Maxymo do, but I haven't used them.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> I had to stop Mystro ..wasn't able to turn on Lyft ( massage, spanked it , etc..nothing) Maxymo has been working abd only $3 a month.
> 
> Kind of a back and forth between the two..every update Lyft/Uber does throws one of then out of whack..
> 
> ...


Same to me, Mystro couldn't be able to turn Lyft On Line. Maxymo is working great.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Don't forget to try Rideshare Companion as well..

It has quickly become my favorite ..especially like the Map where you can see where you have been all day .. You cna click each Icon and see who the passenger was, the time the distance etc..


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Some have said they need to take a lot of screen shots when arguing with Uber/Lyft support. If I were to recommend a feature update to any of these apps that would be it, auto screen shots to it's own folder, separate from the regular camera pics, that can be emailed to Uber/Lyft for future disputes. Primarily surges, bonuses, trip details or anything else that has a tendency to disappear.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

^^^^^YES, THIS^^^^^
CYA is found on so many levels and for so many reasons. I wish I could find an app that would do it already built in. 

I did find the app, Ride Companion. Credit based. All credits lost if app crashes and/or reinstalled. Even unlimited. Not comfortable with that.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

krbjmpr said:


> ^^^^^YES, THIS^^^^^
> CYA is found on so many levels and for so many reasons. I wish I could find an app that would do it already built in.
> 
> I did find the app, Ride Companion. Credit based. All credits lost if app crashes and/or reinstalled. Even unlimited. Not comfortable with that.


You simply watch an advert and you are loaded up with 30 credits


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Hmm, I guess it's dropped to 25 now. I have found where value is stored but not exploited. Probably won't, this app is fairly unobtrusive. 

Looks like key component is car mode. Jury is still out.


----------

